# frequency to re-bait swarm trap (bait hive)



## NCBeeGuy (Aug 14, 2018)

put in a vial of attractant when it went up in march. have more of those, but also have lemongrass dropper. How often do you all readd "the stinky stuff" (kidding) - I assume the intensity of the pheromone mimic goes away w time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I generally only get them baited once in a season. I just don't have the time. If you're using the vials they last pretty well. If you're just adding drops of lemongrass oil, it would probably work better if you added a few drops every couple of months.


----------



## NCBeeGuy (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks! That’s helpful. Right after they went up I saw some scout bees checking them out but less activity since.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't go crazy with lures. Bees smell 100 times better than we can so less may be better inside the hive. Add your extra outside the box. Good luck.


----------



## genusCastor (Nov 3, 2018)

Michael Bush said:


> ... If you're using the vials ...


I assume you refer to a time release vial? Where do you get these?

- djb


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I assume you refer to a time release vial? Where do you get these?

I don't use them anymore since I discovered that lemon grass oil works as well and is cheaper, but most of the bee supply places sell the vials full of lemongrass oil at a premium. Someone posted somewhere a place to buy the empty vials, but I don't have that information. I think it was on here (Beesource) so you might try searching past posts.


----------



## genusCastor (Nov 3, 2018)

Michael Bush said:


> >I assume you refer to a time release vial? Where do you get these?
> 
> I don't use them anymore since I discovered that lemon grass oil works as well and is cheaper, but most of the bee supply places sell the vials full of lemongrass oil at a premium. Someone posted somewhere a place to buy the empty vials, but I don't have that information. I think it was on here (Beesource) so you might try searching past posts.


I'm not looking to spend money if I don't need to. 

I'm more than happy to use a q-tip charged with lemon grass oil if it will work. I had read somewhere that using LGO straight was too strong, and thought the vial was just a release mechanism. I got a bottle of LGO over the weekend, plan to try my luck by placing some traps here and friends' houses.

- djb


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I am not in the books as a great swarm catcher, but everyone says less is more. The last time I had a trap I put a q-tip dipped in LGO in a zip lock plastic bag with just a few pinholes in it. This will act like a "time release vial" in that it will not dry out as fast. It attracted bees just fine. J


----------



## genusCastor (Nov 3, 2018)

Fivej said:


> I am not in the books as a great swarm catcher, but everyone says less is more. The last time I had a trap I put a q-tip dipped in LGO in a zip lock plastic bag with just a few pinholes in it. This will act like a "time release vial" in that it will not dry out as fast. It attracted bees just fine. J


I like the way you think. 

- djb


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I have exclusively used Swarm Commander for the last 2 seasons. I switched because the previous 3 years it was 2:1 success with the traps that had SC versus LGO. I catch 10-15 swarms a year that are not swarms from my hives plus another 2-3 in my own yards. Their directions say to replenish once a week with the spray bottle. Yes, it's $30 a bottle. Figure it pays for itself with 1 swarm catch.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Slow release tubes for swarm lure here:

http://horizontalhive.com/buy-hive-bees/swarm-trap-top-bar-sale.shtml#slow-release-tubes


----------

